# GNF meetings



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well,anyone going to attend the big meetings next week.The one for this area is the first one in Minot on Monday night.I won't be able to attend because of some meetings.Hope everyone that can,will go.We need to be heard.


----------

